# Do you have a Photo a Day project?



## globeglimpser (Dec 6, 2013)

I very recently started a photo a day project using Tumblr (as opposed to adding it to my existing Wordpress blog) and was interested in knowing if anyone else has such a blog/project.

The reason I ask is because I want to subscribe to a few photo a day projects using Feedly. So please share links to your photo a day blogs 


*Mine is here*


----------



## limr (Dec 6, 2013)

Mine is on my blog. Address is in my signature. It's almost over, though. I started mine on Jan.1st.


----------



## paigew (Dec 6, 2013)

I am on day 112. I mostly post on facebook now because I am just too busy!


----------

